# MT-2 (Metal Zone) Setting Help for 80's Hair Metal



## jb007 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey.

Does anyone have any good settings for an 80's Hair Metal :rockon2: sound on their MT-2?

Thanks!


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

You could try:
level-12
low-5
high-11
mid f-9
mid-7
dist-11


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

from my experience with my old MT-2, you wont be able to get a clean enough sound out of the pedal to get an 80's type tone. I had one, and personally im glad i dont anymore.

You'd want to drop the drive knob to 0, and work your way up until you got enough saturation. the EQ all flat with the mids and treble slightly bumped might work.


----------

